# Bout des écouteurs coincés - Basculer de peripherique son



## mathilde.c (11 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour, 

Je vous explique en bref mon problème : 

Le *bout de mes écouteurs Apple s'est hier cassé et est resté coincé dans le port d'entrée pour écouteurs de mon MacBook* ... j'ai passé des heures à tenter de le retirer avec une pince à épiler sans aucun succès ! 
Je me suis renseignée sur des forums Américains et ce problème n'est pas nouveau et la solution soit disant "miracle" est de mettre un peu de superglue sur un cure-dent et de le coler au bout pour le retirer quelques heures après ... là encore j'ai du essuyer un cuisant échec ! 

J'aurais donc deux majeures questions : 

- Avez vous une *idée pour le retirer ? 
*- En attendant comme je ne peux pas avoir de son sur mon Mac car il detecte des écouteurs, *savez vous comment je peux faire basculer le son sur les hauts parleurs intégrés ? *
Je suis allé voir "Son" dans les préférences système et j'ai simplement comme sortie intergrée "sortie numérique" et pas d'autre choix pour passer dans vers les hauts parleurs integrés et être à même de pouvoir écouter de la musique/voir vidéos (fonction principale de mon Mac) 
J'ai aussi essayé d'aller sur "Configuaration Audio/Midi" mais je ne comprends pas grand chose et je pense que c'est comme pour le rete je ne peux pas faire bascler les paramètres du son. 

Je suis desolée si mes termes techniques sont très aproximatifs et si la question à deja été posée dans de précédents postes mais j'ai vraiment besoin de votre aide. 

Merci beaucoup

Configuration: Mac OS X 10.5.5
Safari 525.20.1


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Septembre 2009)

Pas d'autre solution que de retirer le morceau coincé dedans, soit en le tirant de l'extérieur en essayant d'y piquer une aiguille fine par exemple, soit en passant par l'intérieur, mais là, ça sent le S.A.V. !

Pas de solution "logicielle" pour basculer, la dérivation vers les écouteurs est mécanique, le Mac peut la détecter, pas la modifier !


----------

